# Happy Anniversary, kadesma!!



## texasgirl (Jan 13, 2006)

Hope you and MR. kadesma have a wonderful evening!!
Seriously, Happy anniversary cj!! Hope you two have many many more together!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 13, 2006)

Texas,
Thank you...You are so thoughtfull..It's nice having  such a dear friend.

cj


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 13, 2006)

I know, I have one too!! Wonder who??


----------



## GB (Jan 13, 2006)

Happy Happy Happy Anniversary!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 13, 2006)

Thank you GB

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 13, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I know, I have one too!! Wonder who??


Do I get 3 guesses? 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Jan 13, 2006)

Happy Happy
Happy Happy Happy Happy anniversary!

44 years!  Wow!!!!!! Here's to 44 more!


----------



## TexasTamale (Jan 13, 2006)

Happy Anniversary !!!!!!!


----------



## corazon (Jan 13, 2006)

A very Happy Anniversary!  44 Years is very impressive!


----------



## wasabi (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## kadesma (Jan 13, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Happy Happy
> Happy Happy Happy Happy anniversary!
> 
> 44 years! Wow!!!!!! Here's to 44 more!


Thanks Pds, A few more I hope  

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Texas T 
You all make me feel so special.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 13, 2006)

Thank you Cora, 
44 years is a long time, but yet it feels as if it just flew by.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 13, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

>


   Ya got me Wasabi  
kadesma


----------



## Dove (Jan 13, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> A very Happy Anniversary! 44 Years is very impressive!


 
I'll wait for seven years so you can catch up!! 

Have a wonderful evening,
Marge


----------



## kadesma (Jan 13, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> I'll wait for seven years so you can catch up!!
> 
> Have a wonderful evening,
> Marge


Okay, I'll run as fast as I can..Wouldn't that be fun celebrate together...51 years for you?  Now that is really something wonderful.. Thank you Marge.
hugs,
kadesma


----------



## mish (Jan 13, 2006)

HAPPY HAPPY ANNIVERSARY KADS!





*AND WISHING YOU MANY MORE HAPPYS TO COME!!!*

*Mish *


----------



## callie (Jan 13, 2006)

Happy, happy anniversary to you and Mr. Kadesma!  May you have at least 44 more wonderful years!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 13, 2006)

Thank you Mish and Callie,
my goodness, I feel so special today..Everyone has bee so thoughtful..NIce friends..So glad I found DC...
kadesma


----------



## TexasTamale (Jan 13, 2006)

Cut the Cake Mish brought!!!!!! (it looks delicious!)


----------



## mish (Jan 13, 2006)

TexasTamale said:
			
		

> Cut the Cake Mish brought!!!!!! (it looks delicious!)


 
Don't look too closely - there's a strawberry missing in the back.  Everyone grab a fork & let's party. Cake all around. You're very welcome, kads.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 13, 2006)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!   HUGS AND CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## middie (Jan 13, 2006)

Congratulations and have a very very happy anniversary kads !


----------



## kadesma (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Middie and Sushi   What strawberry? Where?  Oh Mish, that one, no one will ever notice   Ok everybody grab a glass of bubbly or your choice of  wet your whistle, I'll cut that beautiful cake and well party  
hugs to you all for being so great.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 13, 2006)

TexasTamale said:
			
		

> Cut the Cake Mish brought!!!!!! (it looks delicious!)


I'm doing it right now Texas T   Grab a piece and join the party.

kadesma


----------



## buckytom (Jan 13, 2006)

happy anniversary kadesma! 44 years is really something to be proud of. kade's grandpa is a lucky guy!!!!


----------



## licia (Jan 13, 2006)

Hope you had a wonderful anniversary. Quite an accomplishment!


----------



## cara (Jan 14, 2006)

Happy anniversary to you both!!!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 14, 2006)

Let me join in the congratulations, kadesma.  Even if he doesn't put his clothes in the hamper, mr. k must be one of the good ones.  He was smart enough to catch you.

Any cake left?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 14, 2006)

Thank you Bucky licia, Cara and Mudbug.. We had a nice relaxing evening, a wonderful dinner and lots of just you and me talk.As much as we love our sunday family dinners, this was  nice for the two of us. Oh Mudbug, he used the hamper last night only took me 44 years 

kadesma


----------



## Dove (Jan 14, 2006)

kadesma,
DH still uses the floor in the bedroom...guess you can't teach old dogs new tricks.
Marge~Dove


----------



## kadesma (Jan 14, 2006)

Well Marge, at least your old dog and my old dog anyway  Is it raining up your way?  It's nasty here.

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 14, 2006)

*cj, I hope that you had a lovely day and congratulations on your anniversary.  *

*Hugs, SC*  





http://www.grandegraphics.com/images/flowers/mixed/eatingpea.gif


----------



## kadesma (Jan 14, 2006)

Thank you SC, we had a wonderful dinner and evening together..
hugs back
cj


----------



## luvs (Jan 14, 2006)

hugs to you! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks luvs...    We had a wonderful evening.
How is school coming along? 

kadesma


----------



## MJ (Jan 14, 2006)

Kadesma! Happy anniversary to you and Hubby!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank you MJ 

kadesma


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 15, 2006)

Happy Anniversary!!!  Sorry it is a little late, been under the weather.     44 years, what a blessing!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank you Shannon   Are you feeling better now?  I hope so. I hate being sick,specially when no one is home for me to whine to 

kadesma


----------



## chefgirlardee (Jan 15, 2006)

Congrats on ur anniversary, Kadesma!  Wow, 44 years is amazing!  May you  live to see many more


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2006)

chefgirlardee said:
			
		

> Congrats on ur anniversary, Kadesma! Wow, 44 years is amazing! May you live to see many more


Thank you chefgirlardee  Yes 44 years is amazing.. It just seemd to fly by..

kadesma


----------

